# Which strain



## Ridgerunner (Feb 16, 2017)

I am planning my outdoor grow for the coming summer . I have 2  45 gallon smart pots and I want monster plants. I have the following Beans and not sure which ones will get huge.

HSO Blue Dream
HSO Purple Trainwreck
HSO Rasberry Diesel
HSO Lemon Thai Kush

Will be using Fox Farm ocean forest soil and fox farm nutes. growing season is from april till november .


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 16, 2017)

have a few indicas  
Hso Black Dog
Barneys  Sweet tooth
G13 Gigabud
 Bomb seeds Bubble Bomb

Any Input will be appreciated. First time growing with Fox Farm Soil And Nutes. This will be a gorilla  Grow.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 16, 2017)

45 gal smart pot.. probably any of them   
seriously though; seen blue dream do some wonderful things OD. nice yield, nice smoke.
*gotta think gigabud would do well too.. or it's very sorely named


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2017)

HI Ridgerunner, I have grown outdoors and everything gets big. Getting big isn't a problem.. you will want to top them so you have lots of bud sites...  If you are in ffof you won't need to start nutes for 4 weeks.   Good luck... My blue dream got very tall but I should have topped her as she was kinda tall and lanky.  I have not grown purple tw, but tw is a great plant too.. My diesle got huge...they all get huge..


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks for the Info, I am leaning to Blue Dream and Purple Trainwreck . Will for sure top them just never topped over twice per plant . just need to read up on topping. like what i see of the big bushy plants. it gets very humid here in the fall during flower and I wonder will being bushy make the buds more likley to mould.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 16, 2017)

Want to see a pic of my nurse larry plant that I topped last week or so?  We top or pinch or fem, there are a lot of ways to do it.

I took the main stock of this plant and am cloning it.  So you can see about the size she was. The plant is the bottom right.

View attachment DSCF4633.jpg


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 16, 2017)

Nice plant.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Feb 17, 2017)

Ridgerunner said:


> Thanks for the Info, I am leaning to Blue Dream and Purple Trainwreck . Will for sure top them just never topped over twice per plant . just need to read up on topping. like what i see of the big bushy plants. *it gets very humid here in the fall during flower and I wonder will being bushy make the buds more likley to mould.*




thats why you spend hours bucking the inside branches in summer...gotta have air flow...my .02



mojo


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 17, 2017)

Yes if it is very thick it will encourage mildew. Blue dream doesn't get real thick, at least mine didn't. Train wreck can be real leafy.. like the poster before me, you would have to thin.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------

